

National Geographic's Infinite Photograph will mesmerize you - chrisconley
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10221086-2.html

======
ivankirigin
They should have made the resolution higher on the images so you can zoom more
before the other images appear.

It would also be cool to have a zoom effect within each of the images where as
you approached a pixel image, the window on the subimage zoomed out to reveal
the whole picture. Like a lens coming into focus.

------
snprbob86
Direct link to the actual interactive app:
<http://www.thegreenguide.com/infinite-photograph>

------
jrbedard
quite a frogtal.

~~~
pingswept
I would prefer there to be a down arrow that would increase your karma.
Upvoting such a crime as "frogtal" made me feel dirty.

------
huhtenberg
Frogdelbrot

:)

